
   Is Gphone For Real?  - nickb
http://gigaom.com/2008/07/12/is-gphone-real/
======
mlinsey
If Google wants to see widespread adoption of Android as a platform, I don't
see why they would build their own branded phone and thereby compete directly
against all of the potential users of their platform.

Then again, if the source of the delays has something to do with getting
handset makers up to speed, I can see them pushing out a branded phone just so
it's out there earlier. Another year, another price cut, and a move away from
being AT&T exclusive and Apple could start running away with the market before
Google gets ou the door.

------
initself
After rebooting my HTC 5 times today uploading pictures to Facebook, I'd like
nothing more than to own said phone.

